# Pumpkin Seed Oil # 1



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello all!

Here is the pumpkin seed oil soap that I made last night.  Alas the picture really doesn't do the green justice - it is a lovely rich deep green.  Will keep on trying to get a good pic sorted, but for now, here is the best I have so far.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 23, 2014)

I love the rustic and natural look of the soap. The photo you took is a good one as well. We do have to become professional photographers as well in the soaping world, don't we  
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 23, 2014)

I used to do weddings in the UK for some extra pocket money 

I stirred a little too much of the dry stuff down in to it, which is what all the white bits are.  Gives a nice contrast, though, and as you say, it adds to the rustic feel.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm curious to know how it lathers given the pumpkin seed oil.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 23, 2014)

Tried a wee bit last night - bear in mind that it has some sugar and some castor - and it lathered like a dream!  Looking forward to it being 4 weeks old


----------



## AnnaMarie (Feb 23, 2014)

By the way, I'm surprised you haven't  come over to weigh in more on my lye heavy soap thread


----------



## seven (Feb 23, 2014)

ended up pretty smooth for a hp soap! congrats!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 23, 2014)

Sodium Lactate did it's job well, I have to say.  Will certainly be using that in my HP soaps in the future


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow thats a dreamy green!
I'm too lazy to go find your other thread - was it the pumpkin oil that made that lovely color?
Your picture is a very good reason why I need to stop taking soap pics with my iPhone... That pic is just perfect and simple.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 23, 2014)

I put 78g of the oil in with the mix, and then another 90grams after the cook - 15% of the recipe in total.

During the cook it was a really deep red-brown.  REALLY DEEP!  I was very worried that it would not come out as planned, but as I stirred in the rest of the Pumpkin Seed and it went green, I was most relieved


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 23, 2014)

A perfect shade of green for pepitas! What scent does it have?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 24, 2014)

I didn't put any scent in, but the PSOil has a slight nutty scent to it which I hope sticks for a while


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 24, 2014)

Rustic is the true description.
It's a pretty green, so hopefully it stays.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 24, 2014)

I'll try another picture tonight, in the light-tent so I can get the white balance sorted out.  I hope the green stays, too.


----------



## grayceworks (Feb 24, 2014)

Very nice! I love the green.


----------



## nframe (Feb 24, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Here is the pumpkin seed oil soap that I made last night.  Alas the picture really doesn't do the green justice - it is a lovely rich deep green.  Will keep on trying to get a good pic sorted, but for now, here is the best I have so far.



Did you use HP or CP?  Since you have used both methods, which one do you prefer?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 24, 2014)

I have to say, I prefer HP - the clean up is so much easier 

But I do think that I'll be doing HP when I don't have to do CP - so if I'm swirling or making a soap better suited to CP, then I'll go that way.  For everything else I think I'll HP it, especially with the SL in there.


----------



## osso (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice soap and nice photo


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 25, 2014)

Ooooo so that's what a soap pic should look like.  You sir, have sweet skills. Love the light green colour and anything slightly nutty simply has to be awesome.


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 13, 2014)

I am bumping this because hubby found some pumpkin seed oil at Trader Joe's, and has bought several containers because he used to live in Austria and its hard to get here in the US and he is all excited about having a stash of pumpkin oil...  Of course my interest in this new fatty acid is for other reasons - this thread in particular.

Hubby says I cant touch any of his precious pumpkin oil until I figure out EXACTLY how much I need (which I can figure out from this post, 10-15%, and he decides if hes willing to share) and I get a report back that the soap is still lovely and wonderful. Oh and does it still smell a bit nutty?

Help a fellow soaper out EG?


----------



## LunaSkye (Aug 14, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> I am bumping this because hubby found some pumpkin seed oil at Trader Joe's, and has bought several containers because he used to live in Austria and its hard to get here in the US and he is all excited about having a stash of pumpkin oil...  Of course my interest in this new fatty acid is for other reasons - this thread in particular.
> 
> Hubby says I cant touch any of his precious pumpkin oil until I figure out EXACTLY how much I need (which I can figure out from this post, 10-15%, and he decides if hes willing to share) and I get a report back that the soap is still lovely and wonderful. Oh and does it still smell a bit nutty?
> 
> Help a fellow soaper out EG?



WSP has pumpkin oil that you can try at $2.95 per 2oz. That would be good for me since I tend to make small batches (most have been 10oz batches).


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 14, 2014)

LunaSkye said:


> WSP has pumpkin oil that you can try at $2.95 per 2oz. That would be good for me since I tend to make small batches (most have been 10oz batches).


NOOO! I want my husbands pumpkin seed oil! HE MUST GIVE IT TO ME!


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 14, 2014)

Hmmm, okay how are you at baking?  I suggest you tell him if he gives you 10 ounces of oil then you will make him milchrahmstrudel.  Here is a link to a decent recipe (google translate!) If he lived in Austria chances are he'll give you the oil if you make this.

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.wien-vienna.at/rezepte-milchrahmstrudel.php&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dmilchrahmstrudel%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DxZQ%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial


What is translated as plug is cream cheese.
Had a hard time getting that link to work, let me know if it fails


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 14, 2014)

I go to trader joes often and all I have seen there is toasted pumpkin seed oil. If yours isn't toasted I need to go check cuz I really want to use skme in lotion. I have always avoided toasted oils for soap. I am pretty sure they would still make soap though I don't know for sure.


----------



## LunaSkye (Aug 15, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> NOOO! I want my husbands pumpkin seed oil! HE MUST GIVE IT TO ME!



LMBO I hope he is a wise man!


----------

